# California References



## eng.dork (Apr 9, 2007)

I am posing this question to all those who have taken the PE exam in California. I can't seem to get an answer from the board about how the references have to be "bound together". I asked the board if I could bring in references in a 3 ring binder, they could not give me an answer. I have some loose leaf notes that if I put in a 3 ring binder for my references will that count as being "bound"? Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## Desert Engineer (Apr 10, 2007)

You are allowed to have notes in a 3-ring binder, they must be hole punched and in the binder.

Here is their response to my email about stapling additional material in a book (this answer took weeks to get back to me):

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

David-

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you. You are allowed to staple notes inside a book. The key is that anything you bring in must be bound.

Larry Kereszt, Evaluator

Board for Professional Engineers and Land Surveyors

2535 Capitol Oaks Dr. Suite 300

Sacramento, CA 95833

Phone: (916) 263-1436

Fax: (916) 263-2246

Website: www.dca.ca.gov/pels

----- Forwarded by Larry Kereszt/BOE/DCANotes on 11/01/2005 11:17 AM -----

Candace Cummins

10/18/2005 10:01 AM

To: Larry Kereszt/BOE/[email protected]

cc:

Subject: BPELS website e-mail message

----- Forwarded by Candace Cummins/BOE/DCANotes on 10/18/2005 10:01 AM -----

Ignacio Lopez-Alvarez

10/18/2005 09:58 AM

To: Candace Cummins/BOE/[email protected]

cc:

Subject: BPELS website e-mail message

A visitor at BPELS website sent the message below. It was forwared to you for review

"David Tate" &lt;[email protected]&gt;

10/18/2005 09:53 AM

Please respond to dtate

To: &lt;[email protected]&gt;

cc:

Subject: PE Open Book Policy...

Hello,

I am studying for a future CivilPEexam. I understand that the test is "open book", and that materials that are bound by a 3-ring binder are acceptable. My question is: is it acceptable to staple notes inside a book I plan to bring into the test? The margins of the book are too small to adequately add information from other books, which I don't plan on using during the test. Please clarify this, so that if it is a problem I can find another way to consolidate the information. Thank you.

Sincerely,

David Tate


----------

